# Stimme beim Aufnehmen hören (Cool Edit Pro 2.1)



## Steviane (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe gelesen, dass diese Frage bereits gestellt wurde, aber ich habe die erklärten Lösungen versucht und es funktioniert einfach nicht.

Wenn ich bei Cool Edit Pro 2.1 versuche Lieder aufzunehmen, höre ich meine Stimme nicht. Ich habe das Headset überprüft, wenn ich bei Windows die Hardware teste, funktionierts. Ich habe alles so eingestellt wie hier bereits beschrieben wurde. Woran könnte es liegen, dass ich meine Stimme trotzdem nicht hören kann
Ich wäre super dankbar, wenn mir wer helfen könnte. Ich kreig hier langsam echt die Krise.


----------

